# 50 Shades of Post-Feminism?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't read this book yet, but can I assume from the amount of sales that have been generated, that it's Scannerguard's Manifesto to Good Bedroom Fun and a Proper Gender-Defined Relationship validated ?

I have heard from the blog-o-sphere that it is women's suppressed desire for a post-feminist movement unleashed?

I looked back a ways to see if it's been talked about here and I can't find a thread but link me to it, if it's not too old and I am resurrecting a dead topic.

Can you ladies elaborate on why you are so enticed about this book and you are all passing it around?


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I kept hearing about this book, how it was number 1 on the best seller's list etc. So, I tend to chill out at the book store once a week, and I see the book on display, and others that follow. I pick it and decide to read it.

What a disappointment, I could have read some of that trash on the internet, some erotica for women or whatever. I skimmed through the book, and really, I can't finish it. I just find it way over the top in terms of the sex.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol and here i was thinking about getting it later on... kept hearing how it's sooo good and such... but now.. i dunno... If all else fails... might give me and hubby some new ideas for the bedroom.. lol. (Yes I tend to read books i have to him before he goes to bed. It's became a sort of ritual...)


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

They read just a bit of it over the radio and I wasn't impressed at all. Way too over the top for my taste. I won't be reading it.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

It didn't give me any ideas really, I'm not into the s&m.

It's not very realistic really, I mean, she orgasms like I've never seen before, and goes on about how turned on she is etc. I just got fed up hearing the same thing over and over. Him with his condom all the time, we know they're practicing safe sex, leave it at that, we don't have to keep hearing that he put the condom on. And if I heard about her biting her lip one more time...grrrr. Ok, enough of my complaints. I think it's trashy. I used to enjoy Harold Robbins years ago, at least there was more substance to the book.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I read it.

I find it interesting that most popular erotica in the cultural mainstream is both written by women AND involves S&M to a great degree.

This is not my experience with women in general.

Not sure what it means but it has my curiosity peaked.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard mixed reviews, some said it they couldn't put it down, others said the story sucked, it was over the top, if S&M isn't your thing, etc.... haven't read it myself, I like romance/dirty novels but have heard too many mixed reviews.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I've seen friends posting about it on Facebook. Hadn't heard of it til a couple days ago tbh. Had no desire to read it then. After hearing what you all are saying... I'll still pass.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> I've seen friends posting about it on Facebook. Hadn't heard of it til a couple days ago tbh. Had no desire to read it then. After hearing what you all are saying... I'll still pass.


It wasn`t really worth the read (but I`m a guy) I just wanted to know what all the fuss was about and I have a bad Kindle addiction.

Amazon will end up with my children's inheritance.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I like to read these type of books and have my own opinion about it. I just have not yet had the chance to. Hopefully it wont be a waste of time.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I read them to see what all the fuss was about. My husband is into this stuff and I am gradually doing more things that he likes so I thought that maybe I would find some ideas in it. 

I didn't though and I still can't see what all the hype is about. For me it was just ok.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

I couldn't get past the third chapter of the first book it was so terribly written.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Nothing to do with feminism or post-feminism, it's just fanfic that got commercialized. Not worth your time, imo.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

> The writer wrote it as fan fiction for an adult version of Twilight. If you read that series and then read these books you'll see the similarities.


That's very astute, actually.

I only read the first few chapters and never got to the real S&M stuff, but it seems like just a vehicle for women to fantasize about being with a rich, powerful, beautiful, skilled and predictably well endowed man... someone 99.9999% of husbands won't be able to live up to.

As far as quality... it looks like some publisher just picked some stories off some amateur erotica forum on the Internet and decided to see how much money they could make.

The rise of the Kindle must have alot to do with the success of this book, because now it's easier than ever to conceal what you're reading. My wife has the file on her iPhone. We'll see if she gets anything out of it.


----------



## BlindSide (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't read it and don't plan to, but my husband has read a trashy romance/erotica novel once. He laughed so hard at the descriptions of what they where doing to each other that he'd barley contain his laughter while reading them to me.

I have a feeling that a great deal of them are all written at around that same level.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh God, this book.
> 
> I got it passed to me as "FrenchFry, this book will be right up your alley." The friend who suggested this book knew that when I was around Anastasia's age (18 or so, 21 for the protagonist) I was involved in a relationship on the surface kinda like this this book delves into. My boyfriend wasn't a billionaire, but he was an Intellectual Dominant Sadist with commitment and intimacy issues. So, I read it and I was like "well, wtf is the hype."
> 
> ...


+1 Excellent review!

I got the book ... couldn't even make it half-way through before I gave up on it. 

To me, the popularity of this book and Twilight, etc., are not about the sex that may (or in the case of Twilight may not) be happening. It's the fantasy built on a woman's desire to have a man desire her in all ways above all others and to be willing to show it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This post kicked absolute ass ... hard ...

and I love the word 'insipid'.

That said ... My GF wants _me_ to read the book to her when we get together ... starting tomorrow night ...

Now that, actually sounds like fun.



FrenchFry said:


> Oh God, this book.
> 
> I got it passed to me as "FrenchFry, this book will be right up your alley." The friend who suggested this book knew that when I was around Anastasia's age (18 or so, 21 for the protagonist) I was involved in a relationship on the surface kinda like this this book delves into. My boyfriend wasn't a billionaire, but he was an Intellectual Dominant Sadist with commitment and intimacy issues. So, I read it and I was like "well, wtf is the hype."
> 
> ...


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh God, this book.


*standing ovation with a slow clap* LOL.

Loved your review of the book. After reading all the hype about the books all over FB, I decided to look into it. Then I read that, as many have said, it's based on Fanfiction written with Twilight in mind - I groaned. I absolutely hated the first Twilight book and can now see the similarities.

This line makes me gag whenever I read it...
"His pants/shorts hang on his hips - in that way"
Ok enough already, you've written that about his pants/shorts MANY times, I get it. 

Oh, and lets talk about how she had an O the VERY FIRST TIME. Yes, this stuff happens only in books because in reality, it takes a few tries (or a handful of years).

Yes, it's corny, unbelievably unrealistic.... and I got sucked in. LOL!! I would absolutely love that much passion even a few times a year... the "throw you up against an elevator wall because you can't stand the passion between you" kind of ravage-ry... DAMN. LOL. or as it's said in the book - kinky ****ery.

I agree with it also being an easy, beach read.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just read the first chapter online and it reads like a high school student trying to write like an adult. I'm just not into either of these characters. 
To say this is post feminist is plying that there has ever been an era when women read feminist books on the beach. When has that ever happened? Pop culture reading has never been feminist. It's always romance novels, mysteries, blahblahblah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I just read the first chapter online and it reads like a high school student trying to write like an adult. I'm just not into either of these characters.
> To say this is post feminist is implying that there has ever been an era when women read feminist books on the beach. When has that ever happened? Pop culture reading has never been feminist. It's always romance novels, mysteries, blahblahblah.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I will admit to really liking the term "Kinky ****ery".


----------

